# Nw area 28th dec



## davemc1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Anyone looking for a knock? I Fancy a new course, about 11.30ish. Dont mind driving an hour


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 17, 2016)

Might be able to swing it mate. Can't confirm yet though.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 17, 2016)

I'll have a slice of that Dave, don't mind where :thup:


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello lads, was just reading the forum and came across this thread so decided to sign up. 
I'd be interested in a round but must admit that I'm not too confident in my game. i usually go round in the low 90's, high 80's on a good day with perfect playing conditions.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 17, 2016)

The Evertonian said:



			Hello lads, was just reading the forum and came across this thread so decided to sign up. 
I'd be interested in a round but must admit that I'm not too confident in my game. i usually go round in the low 90's, high 80's on a good day with perfect playing conditions.
		
Click to expand...

You're better than Dave then &#128521;


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 17, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			You're better than Dave then &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

Do you lads play round together a lot? What courses do you play at?


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 17, 2016)

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ looking like we've got a four ball ðŸ‘

Get to see dannys new clubs, Let Dave know the 240 offer for his rubbish, no feel, dead in the hands, srixons still stands, and lose another Â£ to a blue.... ðŸ˜€ Can't wait ðŸ‘


----------



## louise_a (Dec 17, 2016)

If anyone cant make it I am free.


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 17, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			ï˜‚ï˜‚ looking like we've got a four ball ï‘

Get to see dannys new clubs, Let Dave know the 240 offer for his rubbish, no feel, dead in the hands, srixons still stands, and lose another Â£ to a blue.... ï˜€ Can't wait ï‘
		
Click to expand...

So you're a red Dave? This just got a bit more competitive haha
What courses do you play mate? I must admit I've only been playing since September after a 10 year break.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 17, 2016)

The Evertonian said:



			Do you lads play round together a lot? What courses do you play at?
		
Click to expand...

I knock it round the great courses of north Liverpool (bootle & Aintree) I'll let Danny explain skem, not sure on qwerty.

how about yourself buddy?


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 17, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			You're better than Larry then &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

That's not hard though Wolfie...


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 17, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			I knock it round the great courses of north Liverpool (bootle & Aintree) I'll let Danny explain skem, not sure on qwerty.

how about yourself buddy?
		
Click to expand...

Since I've been back playing I've had a knock round Frodsham, Sherdley, Allerton, Bowering and I was on Aintree last Saturday....I also had a round on Portal Championship course a few weeks back, apparently it's a really nice course but we played it in fog where the visibility was about 80-100 yards so couldn't really tell


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm over at Dean Wood near Wigan mate. 

What we thinking on the course? Could do with playing Links in this weather. I might even be tempted by Fleetshite....


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 17, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			I'm over at Dean Wood near Wigan mate. 

What we thinking on the course? Could do with playing Links in this weather. I might even be tempted by Fleetshite....
		
Click to expand...

I really want to play Hart Common. Have you played there and would you recommend it. I've played Ashton a couple of times and really enjoyed it there.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 17, 2016)

Hart Common is a decent course but not great in  winter.


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 18, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Hart Common is a decent course but not great in  winter.
		
Click to expand...

Which courses would you recommend Louise?


----------



## louise_a (Dec 18, 2016)

This time of the year, Links is best.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Haha danny, you must be gagging to get out!

Hows about southport old links? Dunno if any good, never played it. Teeofftimes have it at Â£15pp from 12


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 18, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Haha danny, you must be gagging to get out!

Hows about southport old links? Dunno if any good, never played it. Teeofftimes have it at Â£15pp from 12
		
Click to expand...

 I've had a look and the reviews are good, what format would we play Dave? The only reason I ask is because its a 9 hole with different tee boxes for front and back which makes me think it could be quite congested and I'm not sure that we would get a full round in before we lose the light.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 18, 2016)

Right lads, gonna have to pull the plug on this. Got some project wirk that means I have to be in Burnley on the 28th &#128546;&#128546;&#128546;. 

SOL is a nice little 9 holer. Not a links course as it's a mile or so from the coast, but it drains well and the greens are good. Can be tricky to find though, so use your sat nav.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Can't be doing 9 holers. sorry didn't realise. Bad news Dan &#128078; Lou looks like you're in &#128077;

I think we should let qwerty an Lou pick, they have most experience &#128077;

Thats the &#128017; in me coming out &#128514;


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 18, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Can't be doing 9 holers. sorry didn't realise. Bad news Dan &#128078; Lou looks like you're in &#128077;

I think we should let qwerty an Lou pick, they have most experience &#128077;

Thats the &#128017; in me coming out &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

Haha....I'm quite happy to play on Southport, they say the different tee boxes make the holes a different challenge 2nd time around but I just think it might be a struggle to get the full 18 done mate


----------



## louise_a (Dec 18, 2016)

Warrington usually drains pretty well so is decent in winter but I cant see any tee times there.


----------



## hamshanker (Dec 18, 2016)

If your looking for a links and not to dear i played Leasowe cpl weeks ago and thats playing pretty well.


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 18, 2016)

hamshanker said:



			If your looking for a links and not to dear i played Leasowe cpl weeks ago and thats playing pretty well.
		
Click to expand...

I had a look and we wouldn't be able to tee off until after midday...anymore suggestions mate?


----------



## StevieT (Dec 21, 2016)

If anyone fancy's a knock around West Derby give me a shout.  Before anyone says the usual "Wet Derby!" The course has been draining really well this year and I can only recall one or two closures so far this year.

Cheers


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 22, 2016)

Is anyone around on the 27th in NW area?


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 22, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Is anyone around on the 27th in NW area?
		
Click to expand...

Give stu a message, he's been hounding me for weeks bout the 27th &#128514; You going the game?

Lou, do you want to set a tee time up at Warrington?


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 22, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Give stu a message, he's been hounding me for weeks bout the 27th &#62978; You going the game?
		
Click to expand...

.
Nice one Dave, shame you can't join!

I'm not going the game, my best friend is back from Scotland for Christmas who is a huge Liverpool fan so will be watching with a few beers at the local!


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 22, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			.
Nice one Dave, shame you can't join!

I'm not going the game, my best friend is back from Scotland for Christmas who is a huge Liverpool fan so will be watching with a few beers at the local!
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok mate no worries. However, If yous played up here, I could prob sort some tickets out (our end)

he says, hoping my good karma will reflect in the score line &#128540;


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 22, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Ah ok mate no worries. However, If yous played up here, I could prob sort some tickets out (our end)

he says, hoping my good karma will reflect in the score line &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

.

In other circumstances mate i'd have taken up your kind offer.

Also I wouldn't want to be removed from the ground when we score the winner


----------



## louise_a (Dec 22, 2016)

Quite a few times available around 11.30 on the 28th, can we have a definite list of who is playing, the cost for a 4ball is Â£25 each, if we don't have four then it is Â£35 each.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm a deffo, steady Dave said he'll confirm on sat, havnt heard from the Evertonian since the derby &#128540;


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 22, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			I'm a deffo, steady Dave said he'll confirm on sat, havnt heard from the Evertonian since the derby ï˜œ
		
Click to expand...

I've just stopped throwing up now haha...
Count me in, although if it's Â£35 we can play Hesketh with a bacon butty and a brew thrown in for the same price. Either way I'm a definite.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 22, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Give stu a message, he's been hounding me for weeks bout the 27th &#128514; You going the game?

Lou, do you want to set a tee time up at Warrington?
		
Click to expand...

I was but I've now been persuaded to meet the boys at 11:30 for a prematch warm up. Iuat add it didn't take much persuasion:rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 24, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			I'm a deffo, steady Dave said he'll confirm on sat, havnt heard from the Evertonian since the derby &#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Dave I won't be able to make it now, We'll sort a game soon mate :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 24, 2016)

Ok Dave, no worries. See you soon mate ðŸ‘

So it's either Warrington or Hesketh, both Â£35. I've not played either so happy to play any of them


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 24, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Ok Dave, no worries. See you soon mate ï‘

So it's either Warrington or Hesketh, both Â£35. I've not played either so happy to play any of them
		
Click to expand...

I'm happy to play either too Dave...It's Louise's call


----------



## louise_a (Dec 26, 2016)

I can't see any availability at Hesketh.


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 26, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I can't see any availability at Hesketh.
		
Click to expand...

It looks like there is one slot still available at 11:50 on the Hesketh website, but after reading the reviews it might not be a good ideas to play it at the moment. Apparently only half of it is on links land, the other half is marsh land.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 26, 2016)

I trying ringing Warrington today but couldn't get through so will try again in the morning.


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 26, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I trying ringing Warrington today but couldn't get through so will try again in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

I've just downloaded a green fee voucher which entitles a fourball to a round on Warrington for Â£25pp. 
Anybody else fancy joining Louise, Dave and myself?


----------



## louise_a (Dec 26, 2016)

Nice one, fi we ont get a 4th, I am going to ring up an hope I can get us on forÂ£25 regardless, no guarentees but worth a try.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 27, 2016)

I have just contacted Warrington an those times should not have been available they are fully booked with members as are Hesketh,  I did think about Formby Ladies but could not get an answer when I rang.

Anyone got any other ideas, I have to go out now so will have to leave it with you.


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 27, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I have just contacted Warrington an those times should not have been available they are fully booked with members as are Hesketh,  I did think about Formby Ladies but could not get an answer when I rang.

Anyone got any other ideas, I have to go out now so will have to leave it with you.
		
Click to expand...

Any thoughts on Preston GC or Leigh GC Louise, I've never played either but both look decent tracks and are available.


----------



## karlcole (Dec 27, 2016)

I know it's my home track but Bolton golf club is playing nice this time of year obvs no fairway matts full greens and only 2 winter tees plus I think we have a offer with a bacon butty and a brew. Can't play myself but worth a look for you all


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 27, 2016)

karlcole said:



			I know it's my home track but Bolton golf club is playing nice this time of year obvs no fairway matts full greens and only 2 winter tees plus I think we have a offer with a bacon butty and a brew. Can't play myself but worth a look for you all
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Karl

I'd be more than happy to play Bolton Louise, what about you?

Dave are you still a definite?


----------



## louise_a (Dec 27, 2016)

Just home, Bolton is fine by me, especially if no winter greens, ours were frosty all at today.

There is a spot at Formby Ladies but its Â£40 each.

Bolton is Â£20.


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 27, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Just home, Bolton is fine by me, especially if no winter greens, ours were frosty all at today.

There is a spot at Formby Ladies but its Â£40 each.

Bolton is Â£20.
		
Click to expand...

Let's do Bolton...

What time are we thinking?


----------



## louise_a (Dec 27, 2016)

Dave wanted to play at 11.30, which is fine by me, hopefully the frost ill be off the ground by then. Hopefully he will check this thread tonight.
They are plently of tee times available around then according to their website, there is also a deal including a bacon butty an a drink but you have to ring about that, I can so it in the morning as its only about 20 mins from me.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 27, 2016)

Im still good, can do 10.30-11 if that suits?


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 28, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Im still good, can do 10.30-11 if that suits?
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff...
I think Louise is gonna ring up and book us on in the morning.

Louise give me as much notice as possible as to what time we're away please, cos it's gonna take me near on an hour to get there, cheers


----------



## louise_a (Dec 28, 2016)

Morning, I have rung but no answer yet, will let you know tee time as soon as I get  through.


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 28, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Morning, I have rung but no answer yet, will let you know tee time as soon as I get  through.
		
Click to expand...

The later the better I'd say, within reason, give that frost a chance to thaw


----------



## louise_a (Dec 28, 2016)

Right we can play between 11 and 11.30 for Â£15 each but due to frost they are on temporary greens, so what do you two want to do?


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 28, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Right we can play between 11 and 11.30 for Â£15 each but due to frost they are on temporary greens, so what do you two want to do?
		
Click to expand...

I'm still happy to play, would you like to play elsewhere Louise on proper greens?


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Temps is not for me sorry. Willing to try somewhere else, however I appreciate were running out of time


----------



## louise_a (Dec 28, 2016)

I am not a fan of temps to be honest, whats it like on Merseyside, any chance of a game over there?


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 28, 2016)

Leigh is saying they're off mats but proper greens and there's a slot at 11:30?


----------



## louise_a (Dec 28, 2016)

that sounds ok to me. I have a mat.


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 28, 2016)

11:40
Â£20 each?


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Yeah I'll go for that :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Dec 28, 2016)

I have just rung Leigh they are on temps today.


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 28, 2016)

The website lied...they're on temporary greens, sorry guys


----------



## louise_a (Dec 28, 2016)

If either of you still wants to play albeit on temps, its only Â£7.50 at mine I believe at guest rates.


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 28, 2016)

Aintree is open as normal I think I'll just head up there and have a knock.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks for the offer Louise, but ill pass. Id sooner play it when the weather turns if thats ok. Thanks for all your hard work in trying to set this up:thup:


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 28, 2016)

Either of you guys free on Friday?


----------



## louise_a (Dec 28, 2016)

I can do Friday


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Unfortunately not for me, today was my best chance at getting out


----------



## The Evertonian (Dec 28, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I can do Friday
		
Click to expand...

I might make the trip to your place Friday Louise, the temperatures look to be improving, let's see if the greens are open come Friday morning.


----------

